
One code review rule turned my team into a dream team - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/inside-league/how-one-code-review-rule-turned-my-team-into-a-dream-team-fdb172799d11
======
verdverm
Some good ideas in hear, might try to get some teams I work with to adopt one
or two to start with

